# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Θερμομάνα για κοτοπουλάκια

## zweet

η κατασκευη μου απ οτι βλεπω λειτουργει πολυ καλα οποτε ειπα να κανω μια παρουσιαση  :Love0063: 

ευχομαι να φανουν χρησιμες οι πληροφοριες  :Anim 26: 

το κουτι εχει διαστασεις 1.20χ70 εχει ως βαση παλετα και ειναι υπερυψομενο.

μεσα εχει στρωμενο στο εδαφος ενα μονοτικο υλικο γαλαζιο (αυτο που βαζουν στις οικοδομες) για να μη παγωνει απο το πατωμα.

μετα εχει ναιλον χοντρο που το εχω υψωσει και μεχρι το μισο υψος της κουτας για να μην βρεχεται και χαλασει και να μπορει να επαναχρησημοποιηθει.

επειτα αλλο ναιλον και χαρτοπετσετες στρωμενες που αλλαζονται καθημερηνα (μπορει καποιος να χρησιμοποιησει εφημεριδα, ομως θα δυσκολευονται να περπατησουν.. ισως και αχυρο αλλα θα ειναι δυσκολο στο καθαρισμα).

στο πανω μερος γυρω απο τη λαμπα θερμανσης αλλα και στις 2 πλευρες στα πλαγια υπαρχουν μικρα παραθυρα εξαερισμου.

στο πλαι στην μια πλευρα πανω εχει και μια λαμπα απλη φωτισμου 28watt η οποια αναβει μονο το πρωι για φως. 

στο κεντρο ειναι κρεμασμενη μια λαμπα με αντανακλαστηρα

κοντα στο κεντρο ενα εκατοστο απο το εδαφος ειναι στερεομενος ο αισθητηρας ενος θερμομετρου οπου απ εξω μπορουμε να βλεπουμε την θερμοκρασια
απ εξω ειναι και ενας θερμοστατης και ο αισθητηρας του εχει στηριχθει με μια κατασκευη να ειναι κοντα στην λαμπα ωστε να δινει την καταλληλη θερμοκρασια μιας και το δοκιμασα απο αποσταση και μονο ετσι μπορεσε να ρυθμιστει.

πανω στην στιριξη του θερμοστατη υπαρχει και μια αντισταση θερμανσης 60watt για εκτακτη αναγκη επαναθερμανσης οταν ανοιγω το καπακι.

η θερμοκρασια πρεπει να ειναι:
        Την 1η εβδομάδα 34 βαθμούς        Την 2η εβδομάδα 32 βαθμούς
        Την 3η εβδομάδα 30 βαθμούς
        Την 4η εβδομάδα 28 βαθμούς 
Και μετά κάθε εβδομάδα 3 βαθμούς χαμηλότερη έως τους 16 βαθμούς. Η θερμοκρασία περιβάλλοντος, όπου τρώνε και κινούνται οι νεοσσοί είναι χαμηλότερη γύρω στους:


20-18 βαθμούς τις πρώτες 2-3 εβδομάδες
16-15 βαθμούς μετά την 3η εβδομάδα 

..ο φιλος μας με τους ναρθηκες στα ποδαρακια ηταν παραλυτος και δεν ετρωγε μονος του, ομως με ταισμα στο στομα ενα μιγμα απο αυγο - γαλα κατσικισιο κατευθιαν απο την κατσικα - νερο - αλευρι - λιγο τεραμικινη , αρχησε συντομα να τρωει μονος του. στη διατροφη του μπηκαν και σκουλικια (τα οποια καταβροχθιζε) και τωρα οπως βλεπετε ειναι ετοιμος για μεγαλες πτησεις! σε 2 μερες βγαζει και τους ναρθηκες  :Sign0008: 

το κουτακι με το κουκλακι μεσα ειναι κουτι προσαρμογης για τα μωρα ορτυκακια για 2 μερες μεχρι να δυναμωσουν αλλα και για προβληματικα πουλακια μεχρι να γινον καλα οπως ο φιλος μας.. το κουκλακι τον βοηθουσε να στηριχθει και να ζεστενεται.

----------


## daras

μπραβο για το μερακι σου!!!!
πολυ τυχερα τα κοτοπουλακια σου....συνηθως τα βλεπουμε στα παζαρια με αρκετα αρρωστα η προβληματικα πουλακια στα κλουβια τους στοιβαγμενα...και οταν οι γειτονες αγοραζουν..σχεδον παντα εχουν καποιες απωλειες.
αλλα εσυ τα φροντιζεις ενα-ενα!! 
τι να πω!! ηταν γραφτο να γνωρισω ανθρωπο που αγαπα και αφοσοιωνεται στα κοτοπουλα!!! χα χα!!

----------


## mitsman

Πραγματικα η φροντιδα που τους δινεις ειναι μοναδικη!

----------


## zweet

ε ειναι τοσο καλα τα κοτοπουλακια!
δεν χρειαζονται και ιδιετερη εξημερωση και σε ανταμοιβουν με τα αυγα τους και το πρωινο ξυπνημα του κοκκορα 
 απο χθες εχω και 8 χρυσοψαρα  ::

----------


## ngk

Συγχαρητήρια για την προσπάθεια!

----------

